# Diabetes UK needs YOUR help please



## trophywench (Oct 23, 2013)

I've just received an email from Diabetes UK concerning their campaign to get better treatment at school for children with diabetes.  Possibly some of you will have already seen this but some may not have.

The message tells us how far they have got with the campaign so far, but now they need YOUR help!  Yes YOU! - see the bigger type bit at the end of the message. 

Please see if you can help them, and thank you if you do.

Progress on getting children with diabetes the care they need in schools

Thanks to our hard work together we have come one step closer to improving care for children in schools. On Monday the government announced their plans to place a duty on schools to properly support children and to introduce statutory guidance to schools on how they manage health conditions. 

This will be the first time that there will be rules that schools have to follow.Some children get excellent support from their school, but too many do not. Currently there are no specific rules or requirements for schools to look after children with a health condition, like diabetes. Diabetes UK has been campaigning for a change in legislation to support these children. 

Find out more here or by checking out the blog here

Thank you

This change has been made as a direct result of Diabetes Voices contacting MPs, Lords and Ministers. You have made it possible for the decision makers to really understand why the current situation is not working. Thank you. 

The fight goes on...

There is a still lot to do to make sure that this guidance makes the biggest possible improvements for children with diabetes and other health condition. This is a real achievement and is proof of the strength of Diabetes Voices. We will tell you about ways for you to get involved.

*The Government is particularly keen to hear examples of best practice. So, if your child is looked after brilliantly by their school, please let us know. We need to show schools that are failing children with Type 1 exactly how they can support them better.*

Now is a great time to spread the word 

If you know of other parents of children with diabetes please share this great news and let them know how they can be involved in making further improvements - by signing up to Diabetes Voices. 

Share this link: 
www.diabetes.org.uk/diabetesvoices

Best wishes,
The Diabetes Voices Team


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 23, 2013)

Its good to hear they are getting somewhere !   Keep at it !!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 24, 2013)

Has any parents had a look ?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 24, 2013)

No idea.  I thought sticking it in the Parents section would help!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 24, 2013)

I've had a look but can't help with this particular issue of giving feedback of good practise in schools (unfortunately). Not quite there yet.


----------

